# Absolutely NOT maltese related.....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So I turned 60 earlier this month.....and I splurged on something silly for myself...just because.... 

so before they fall out...here are my new eye lashes!!!










maybe I should have invested in botox instead, but I thought this would be more fun! 

Life is short, enjoy it. :chili:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

The eyelashes looks good and I never know if Botox is good or bad!!! Enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat.. they really enhance your already pretty eyes!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know it's silly, but I'm enjoying them while they last. :blush:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I know it's silly, but I'm enjoying them while they last. :blush:


Nothing is silly if you enjoy it. :thumbsup: They look great. Enjoy them!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the lashes! Very pretty.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty!! I've got #57 coming up. For me it would be a choice of eyelashes, botox, boob lift, butt lift, face lift, tummy tuck--you name it! It all needs attention!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You look beautiful, Pat. I've been getting extensions for a few months now. Love them! If you need help, please let me know.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pat, they look great !!! Not silly at all. How long do they last?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my daughter had her lashes done a few weeks ago, she sent me a picture of her lashes also.
Pat you have beautiful eyes, love the new you:wub:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

I am ALLLLLL for enhancing what God gave you!!! Love it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Why not? They look FAB!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love them! I used to have my eyelashes filled every two weeks....it was so nice to not bother with mascara. Enjoy. They look marvelous!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

blueyedmomshell said:


> I am ALLLLLL for enhancing what God gave you!!! Love it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Amen! They look really great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - they look great. So how is it done? How long are they supposed to last. We need a wider pic so we can see the overall look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I did that too. Once. And it was beautiful. Now, I would seriously consider doing it again before going to a hotel with bad lighting where you could not apply mascara. I found that the cost of maintenance was just a tad bit more than worthwhile. But if it weren't so expensive...here...I would sit still for the procedure any day. You go girl...I am all for keeping up our precious beauty at not any, but any reasonable cost.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a bit silly, Pat--you look fab! I used to use Revitalash and it worked great on my skimpy lashes. Have always wanted to try extensions!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Enjoy!!!! Why don't you keep them up?! Sometimes, it's the little things that make life fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Very pretty!! I've got #57 coming up. For me it would be a choice of eyelashes, botox, boob lift, butt lift, face lift, tummy tuck--you name it! It all needs attention!!!!!


I know that feeling,I'll just rent a crane and lift if all!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oooooh, I LOVE them! You look marvelous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They look great.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, WOW.. that is so cool! I will have to look into the procedure.. but Pat you always look FABULOUS! but I understand totally about eyelashes.. mine or so light.. they are hardly noticeable and my eyebrows.. i worry they won't be there one day.. I have certainly considered botox.. but - really I need to have the neck lift.. geeze.. that's what you get for not wearing sunscreen on your NECK! ugh.. I am super envious of your eyelashes!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They look lovely! You have beautiful eyes Pat.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Love them Pat!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Love them Pat!!! I want to do it now!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You look beautiful, Pat! If I'm even half as pretty and fun and full of life as you are when I'm 60, I would consider myself a very lucky person!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH how much fun! Love them and I hope you went out on the town to show them off.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all your kind comments. My friend Jill (who moved to Hilton Head two years ago) has been having this done and has been raving about them.

......sooooo.....thought I'd try it. The girl glued a fake lash onto each one of my real lashes. It took a few hours, but I was laying down, so was very comfortable. She said they should last 6 to 8 weeks, but as I was walking to my car, she said most people get a "fill" every three weeks for $65!!! :w00t: Don't think I'll be able to keep up with it...because I have four dogs who get groomed every 5 weeks!!!! :blink: Ouch! In my next life, think I'll be rich :thumbsup:

I'll tell you though, it sure makes applying makeup a lot easier. :aktion033: no liner nor mascara. just a little on the lower lashes....


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love them Pat! I'm hitting the big 60 in July! I rented a condo on Table Rock Lake for the week so I can be a lake bum!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I want to have my eyelids done. Medicare covers it and I think I would qualify. My friend had hers done and she looks great...then she used Lutece (the stuff that makes your eyelashes grow) while she was healing from the eyelids surgery. You have to wear sunglasses all the time anyway, so when she was done with that a few weeks later, her eyelashes were very long. She used to do the extensions all the time...has for years, but now she doesn't have too.*


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Very glamorous!
You look like a blond Sophia Loren! :aktion033:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL Pat, that is so funny. A girl I work next to, her sister in Colorado just had hers done too!! We were just looking at her pictures yesterday. I heard it is the latest fad.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You look great Pat, they look natural!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pat, you look fabulous...with or without the lashes...but I do love them. My co-worker has been having her's done for several months know. She has really short, light natural lashes and it makes such a huge difference. I've considered doing them myself but I am afraid to get caught up in the "cycle" of having to fill them in...I'm already a shellac mani/pedi addict! LOL


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Where did you have those done? They are beautiful!!! I didn't get all my eyelashes back after cancer treatments and it sure would be nice to see some eyelashes!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The A Team said:


> So I turned 60 earlier this month.....and I splurged on something silly for myself...just because....
> 
> so before they fall out...here are my new eye lashes!!!
> 
> ...


Ooooh la la!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You look great Pat, as always!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So fab, Pat. So fab!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, you are always beautiful!!!!!!!
Explain more how this works for we who are uneducated in things like this. I don't have a clue!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking good girl!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love it Pat


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I've done the falsies for special occasions before. Hubby dislikes them. I have friends that put them on daily. My mom said they were the thing in her day. 
I liked them and I will probably do them again.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I get mine done where I get my nails done. I think it is less than $20


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, Pat I love those!! We need more pics I think. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

